
Marketing 102 for Engineers - samebreath
https://hackernoon.com/marketing-102-for-engineers-ddf3b7fa61e6
======
legitster
In case this article didn't make it clear, the purpose of the funnel is to
divide up your customer flow into measurable areas. It's okay to make a funnel
with two or seven stages so long as you can measure each distinctly, and it is
useful to troubleshoot your marketing. (Although using industry standard
terminology is helpful).

------
samebreath
I love this focus on the funnel.

Yes, a "funnel" isn't a completely accurate representation of how people buy.
All models are wrong, some are more helpful than others, and this one remains
helpful.

